# Train used in a Japanese resto



## Czp (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi,

Hope you guys can help me with this. I was in Hong Kong a couple of months ago and came across this Japanese restaurant that used a Train to shuttle the food items around its customers. Can anyone pls help me with what possible brand I can use for the same purpose?

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

thats a LGB loco right there 
LGB would be good


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

How do you keep people from snagging someone else's food? Or is it "pay by the plate" where they just count the empties and charge accordingly?

I'll second the LGB vote.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Lots of places doing that kind of thing.....drink train in the Czech Republic.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7ejLTuWMas


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The G Scale trains the guys have
suggested are rugged enough and
large enough to be able to do what
you ask.

They, and others, make various model locomotives
and cars you might like better than the one shown.

You might Google G scale or GARDEN railways to see
what is available.

I've seen Lionel 0 gauge trains used in a restaurabt
some time ago. It is not as large as G scale but would
also be capable of that service. You can probably find
a hobby shop in your country that sells Lionel.

Don


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting about model train brings beer and food to customers


----------



## Czp (Mar 23, 2015)

Guys.. Thanks for the leads. Appreciate it. CTValleyRR, the plates are Color coordinated(different prices depending on the item) so at the end of the meal cashier counts how many plates you got and adds them up, che cheng. 

Will keep you posted.. 

Thanks again


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

When I'm showing my empire to a family with young children, I usually put some small wrapped candies in one of the gondolas of a train before the family arrives then when running the trains, I bring it to a stop in front of the kids. They know exactly what to do.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

That is no doubtedly LGB. You could try G Scale flatcars or Standard Gauge flatcars, but Standard Gauge is older and more expensive. If you got a reproduction version of Standard Gauge flatcars then it might work.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Czp. Slick idea. Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, it's a little far to go for Date Night, or I'd be paying you a visit.


----------



## FormerBiker (Oct 2, 2012)

Cool Idea. I spent 2 years in the PI at Clark '73 '74. Loved it there. Where is your restaurant Located?


----------



## Czp (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey CTValleyRR, yah too far for a Date Night haha. Let me know if you come to the Philippines. 
FormerBiker, really? Restaurant is located here in Cebu. Weve been open less than a year and i wanted to incorporate the "Train" idea of bringing food around. 

attached are some pics of the restaurant


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Czp said:


> Hey CTValleyRR, yah too far for a Date Night haha. Let me know if you come to the Philippines.
> FormerBiker, really? Restaurant is located here in Cebu. Weve been open less than a year and i wanted to incorporate the "Train" idea of bringing food around.
> 
> attached are some pics of the restaurant


Been to the Philippines.... way back in the early '90's when there was this little naval base at Subic Bay. I enjoyed my stay, but the tropics really aren't my bag.

Run your food train over my way, and I'll gladly pay for some of those plates!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Would this be considered Fast Food?

Here is a more modern looking train for food delivery.








Genki Sushi

A rapidly growing empire in Asia and the Pacific, Genki Sushi boasts more than 140 establishments in Japan alone, and 71 eateries spread throughout China, Indonesia, Kuwait, Hong Kong and Taiwan. Here in the Islands, Genki Sushi first opened shop in Kapahulu in 1992, and has since added eight locations on Oahu, two on Maui, one in Kona and one in Kukui Grove on Kauai. Other U.S. establishments include three in Washington State and one in California.

The new sushi delivery system makes ordering from the menu as simple and efficient as possible. When seated, patrons are presented with a touch-screen panel before them, where they can scroll through the expansive menu, selecting up to four orders at a time. *Within less than a minute, diners receive their orders via a bullet train, F-1 race car, surfboard, space shuttle *or kayiki fish on the revolving conveyor belt.


----------



## FormerBiker (Oct 2, 2012)

Czp said:


> Hey CTValleyRR, yah too far for a Date Night haha. Let me know if you come to the Philippines.
> FormerBiker, really? Restaurant is located here in Cebu. Weve been open less than a year and i wanted to incorporate the "Train" idea of bringing food around.
> 
> attached are some pics of the restaurant


Un fortunately I didn't have a chance to visit Cebu. I spent most of my time on Luzon. Baggio was one of my favorite places to visit.

Your restaurant looks beautiful. Suwerte! Best of luck in your business.

(Please excuse my Tagalog.)


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Iron Horse Tavern*

It's gone now but in Seattle there was the Iron Horse Tavern that used LGB trains to deliver drinks and food to the tables. There menu had name train names for food items. A really great place to eat in Seattle. Wish it was still there


----------



## Czp (Mar 23, 2015)

hey guys.. sorry for the late reply, was out of the country. Would you guys know where i can buy this train and also additional tracks? thanks


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Question......which train do you mean by "this train"?


----------



## Czp (Mar 23, 2015)

G Scale Train.. thanks


----------



## Czp (Mar 23, 2015)

What do you guys think about any of these choices? 

1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Bachman...646?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c43241da6

2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-90...811?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d308b3f13

3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-Em...661?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a0ad5705

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

This set (second one you posted)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-90...efaultDomain_0&hash=item4d308b3f13&rmvSB=true


I believe would make the most sense for carrying actual food (gondolas, open design for the cars)


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

LGB is probably the manufacturer of the train in your photo. I think Aristo also makes G scale .


----------



## Czp (Mar 23, 2015)

If i do buy the 2nd option, in buying addional Tracks does all G Scale Trains share the same track or is it Brand specific?


----------

